# TE4 21.8.3.RC2 released with Autoplay Next Episode



## CloudAtlas (Oct 29, 2013)

USER PREFERENCES>Autoplay Next Episode [On/Off] option. Defaults to *On.*


----------



## JoeKustra (Dec 7, 2012)

Can't wait.


----------



## mrizzo80 (Apr 17, 2012)

That UI looks different, too.

I just forced an update to get the new software.

EDIT: No software update available on my Roamio.


----------



## CloudAtlas (Oct 29, 2013)

Clicking on a tile now brings up the above new screen (to me at least). Sort by *Date/Season.*


----------



## mrizzo80 (Apr 17, 2012)

CloudAtlas said:


> View attachment 37481
> 
> 
> Clicking on a tile now brings up the above new screen (to me at least). Sort by *Date/Season.*


Looks a lot like TE3, from what I remember. Dave Zatz said this release would pull back some of the Hydra UI paradigm. I like and am used to Hydra after using it for a year, so not sure I want to go back.


----------



## ajwees41 (May 7, 2006)

mrizzo80 said:


> That UI looks different, too.
> 
> I just forced an update to get the new software.
> 
> EDIT: No software update available on my Roamio.


no roamio update here either tried 4 times no bolt update either both on hydra


----------



## JoeKustra (Dec 7, 2012)

Another mistake?


----------



## HerronScott (Jan 1, 2002)

ajwees41 said:


> no roamio update here either tried 4 times no bolt update either both on hydra


It used to be standard practice for them to have limited rollout a few weeks ahead of general rollout.

Scott


----------



## TexasDVR (Feb 20, 2013)

Um, new UI looks better in those two pictures. Wonder if they fixed the "grid" too? Guess we will know soon enough.


----------



## ajwees41 (May 7, 2006)

HerronScott said:


> It used to be standard practice for them to have limited rollout a few weeks ahead of general rollout.
> 
> Scott


but for only one user to mention they got it and others not get it yet seems strange


----------



## JoeKustra (Dec 7, 2012)

ajwees41 said:


> but for only one user to mention they got it and others not get it yet seems strange


It's a mistake or a real slow rollout. We'll know if the actual release has a different RC number that someone hit "Send" and not "Save". 

What I would worry about is if they stopped the release due to a bug.


----------



## JSearfoss (Nov 17, 2008)

ajwees41 said:


> but for only one user to mention they got it and others not get it yet seems strange


My sister got it on a Roamio that I had given here. It was signed up for prior pre releases.


----------



## JoeKustra (Dec 7, 2012)

This link seems to still work:
TiVo Priority Update Request (20.7.2)

20.7.2 was a really fun release.


----------



## HerronScott (Jan 1, 2002)

ajwees41 said:


> but for only one user to mention they got it and others not get it yet seems strange





JSearfoss said:


> My sister got it on a Roamio that I had given here. It was signed up for prior pre releases.


Now we're up to 2. 

Scott


----------



## Elvite (Feb 28, 2001)

JoeKustra said:


> It's a mistake or a real slow rollout. We'll know if the actual release has a different RC number that someone hit "Send" and not "Save".
> 
> What I would worry about is if they stopped the release due to a bug.


I got 21.8.3.RC2 a few days ago Saturday (at least that's when I noticed the new autoplay next episode feature). It confused me because TiVo did not send a message through the message system with update notes and neither the TiVo website or this forum had anything about it. It's rare that I get ahead of the line for something like this as I didn't specifically sign up for any early access to a rollout.

So far, the update seems stable to me. I haven't encountered any noticeable bugs yet.


----------



## CloudAtlas (Oct 29, 2013)

ajwees41 said:


> but for only one user to mention they got it and others not get it yet seems strange


Oh, wait maybe it's because I signed up for the Mira beta testing?! Did everyone just get update 21.9.1.RC1?



Spoiler: Alert



kidding...


----------



## ajwees41 (May 7, 2006)

Elvite said:


> I got 21.8.3.RC2 a few days ago Saturday (at least that's when I noticed the new autoplay next episode feature). It confused me because TiVo did not send a message through the message system with update notes and neither the TiVo website or this forum had anything about it. It's rare that I get ahead of the line for something like this as I didn't specifically sign up for any early access to a rollout.
> 
> So far, the update seems stable to me. I haven't encountered any noticeable bugs yet.


I think they quit doing messages on the box when software updates


----------



## JoeKustra (Dec 7, 2012)

ajwees41 said:


> I think they quit doing messages on the box when software updates


I used to old priority signup web page. Still waiting.


----------



## ajwees41 (May 7, 2006)

JoeKustra said:


> I used to old priority signup web page. Still waiting.


they don't use that page anymore at least that's what was said in the TiVo Owners Community on facebook


----------



## krkaufman (Nov 25, 2003)

JoeKustra said:


> I used to old priority signup web page. Still waiting.


At least for this release, you can DM your TSNs to Dylan Wondra via Facebook to request 21.8.3.RC2. (see here)

Also, David Shoop (@tiv0_Shoop) just posted the following "officially unofficial" notes regarding the release to the TiVo.Innovate FB group (here):

*** OFFICIALLY UNOFFICIAL ***
What's new in version 21.8.3.RC2 for TiVo Experience 4?

This software version introduces the following features:
• My Shows UI updates: Improvements to the top and Series level of My Shows to enhance usability.
• Play Next Episode: Automatically plays the next episode in a OnePass list.
• TiVo Voice Control enhancements: Adds advanced TrickPlay controls.
• Thuuz UI decoration expansion: Adds additional Thuuz excitement scores decoration locations on the user interface.
• Consumer Electronics Control support: Adds CEC control and settings.
• Sports Head-to-Head Images Home Team Second: Enhanced to display home teams in the second position.
• Metacritic Decoration: Adds Metacritic rating decoration for movies.
• Settings updates: Addition of an Accessibility section.
• Expanded Remote Control Setup entries: Addition of Reset Remote Control Pairing and Remote Control Firmware Update options.
• Search by Number: Adds the ability to use the number pad on the remote to enter letters.

TiVo Software Version 21.8.3.RC2 is compatible with the following:
• TiVo BOLT Series
• Roamio Series
• TiVo Mini VOX and Mini​


----------



## JoeKustra (Dec 7, 2012)

krkaufman said:


> At least for this release, you can DM your TSNs to Dylan Wondra via Facebook to request 21.8.3.RC2. (see here)


Thanks. I can wait.


----------



## OrangeCrush (Feb 18, 2016)

krkaufman said:


> At least for this release, you can DM your TSNs to Dylan Wondra via Facebook to request 21.8.3.RC2. (see here)
> 
> Also, David Shoop (@tiv0_Shoop) just posted the following "officially unofficial" notes regarding the release to the TiVo.Innovate FB group (here):
> 
> ...


Hmmm. Does that mean the Mini & Min Vox are getting CEC support too, or is that presently only for Bolts/Roamios?

Edit: Found my answer, main boxes only. No CEC on the minis. 



> *Note: *TiVo Mini VOX and Mini are not compatible.


----------



## ajwees41 (May 7, 2006)

mrizzo80 said:


> Looks a lot like TE3, from what I remember. Dave Zatz said this release would pull back some of the Hydra UI paradigm. I like and am used to Hydra after using it for a year, so not sure I want to go back.


TE3 is blue not black


----------



## NYHeel (Oct 7, 2003)

krkaufman said:


> At least for this release, you can DM your TSNs to Dylan Wondra via Facebook to request 21.8.3.RC2. (see here)
> 
> Also, David Shoop (@tiv0_Shoop) just posted the following "officially unofficial" notes regarding the release to the TiVo.Innovate FB group (here):
> 
> ...


I don't do Facebook so I guess I'll wait for the wide release.


----------



## krkaufman (Nov 25, 2003)

FYI... followup post from David Shoop Re: the CEC feature...

Nov 12, 4:38pm: FYI... CEC is in the fall build that will go to everyone however, we have turned it off by default. This is not as clean as I like to post things but wanted to get it out to people who may have already seen the fall update hit their TiVo. 

CEC and the Wake with TiVo button on TiVo devices
Consumer Electronics Control (CEC) and its general purpose and usage
These links will tell you what's supported on how to turn it on. Don't forget you may need to ensure that CEC is enabled on your TV, AV receiver and other HDMI connected devices.​_(Shoop FB post tweaked ever so slightly for readability)_


----------



## compnurd (Oct 6, 2011)

I got it last night.. Seems good so far


----------



## TexasDVR (Feb 20, 2013)

Um, does not look like it will have the "grid fix"; that is up/down line by line OR left/right by 30 min etc. bummer


----------



## krkaufman (Nov 25, 2003)

TexasDVR said:


> Um, does not look like it will have the "grid fix"; that is up/down line by line OR left/right by 30 min etc. bummer


Ah, I had to experiment to see what you meant; got it. Scrolling using the navigation arrows is one entry at a time until you hit the page border, at which point the guide jumps a whole page rather than scrolling by a single entry.

Personally, I'd also like to see them change how the guide is presented if there are no more channels in the guide than the number of available rows. Rather than always resetting the top row to the current channel, it would be less disorienting if the guide always kept the same order ... again, if the number of channels is the same or less than the number of available rows.


----------



## NYHeel (Oct 7, 2003)

krkaufman said:


> FYI... followup post from David Shoop Re: the CEC feature...
> 
> Nov 12, 4:38pm: FYI... CEC is in the fall build that will go to everyone however, we have turned it off by default. This is not as clean as I like to post things but wanted to get it out to people who may have already seen the fall update hit their TiVo.
> 
> ...


Didn't check to see if I have it yet but I assume that the "Wake with TiVo button" feature will work regardless of whether the TiVo is actually in standby mode or not. Is that correct?


----------



## cwoody222 (Nov 13, 1999)

NYHeel said:


> Didn't check to see if I have it yet but I assume that the "Wake with TiVo button" feature will work regardless of whether the TiVo is actually in standby mode or not. Is that correct?


Also, are there Alexa commands to wake the TiVo and turn on the tv?

What about to turn off the tv (and put the TiVo into standby, I'd assume).


----------



## toricred (Mar 9, 2004)

I got it yesterday and since receiving it the Auto Skip from IFTTT doesn't work.


----------



## krkaufman (Nov 25, 2003)

toricred said:


> I got it yesterday and since receiving it the Auto Skip from IFTTT doesn't work.


See >here<.


----------



## BigJimOutlaw (Mar 21, 2004)

- My Shows is a good improvement, or revert.  What's old is new again. Fewer horizontal strips.

- The Continue Watching strip also seems to be... suppressed. The behavior is funky. When you first enter My Shows it's not there at all, but when I enter and exit a folder it comes back. Minimized rather than open. I'm glad it's minimized and not in-your-face every time I enter My Shows.

- I don't use What to Watch a lot, but they may have expanded the collections/box sets?

- There's a Cable Scan option in the channels menu. Ha. Better late than never?

- I don't see the sports extender feature yet. Postponed or turned on later by a switch?

- The numberpad search option is interesting. Might be faster than using the on-screen keyboard if you have just the standard remote.

Folder play is another new positive. Live Guide and DVR/PC Transfer holdouts will have to continue to holdout.

In any event, this should bend that 50/50 split in Tivo's favor on the forum. Still some weird nuances they need to clean up, like Continue Watching and the navigation behavior when you delete and 'Back' out of a single-episode folder.


----------



## TonyD79 (Jan 4, 2002)

The what to watch does not seem to be fixed to the version. The collections got much better in the last few weeks.


----------



## mrsean (May 15, 2006)

BigJimOutlaw said:


> Folder play is another new positive. Live Guide and DVR/PC Transfer holdouts will have to continue to holdout.
> 
> In any event, this should bend that 50/50 curve in Tivo's favor on the forum.


I wish they would have prioritized Live Guide and DVR/PC transfers - something that's been asked for ad nauseam over Autoplay that almost no one mentions. It's like they have forgotten what makes a Tivo standout from a cable co DVR.


----------



## CloudAtlas (Oct 29, 2013)

mrsean said:


> I wish they would have prioritized Live Guide and DVR/PC transfers - something that's been asked for ad nauseam over Autoplay that almost no one mentions. It's like they have forgotten what makes a Tivo standout from a cable co DVR.


TiVO has 7+ million MSO and -800k retail customers. Exactly how many of those customers are asking for Live Guide and DVR/PC transfers? Just don't assume TE4 will ever have this functionality and you won't be disappointed.

Since TE4 already has a Grid Guide and a Mini Live Guide I don't see another guide being added. Transfers seem more likely as this apparently wasn't a conscious design decision.


----------



## mrsean (May 15, 2006)

CloudAtlas said:


> TiVO has 7+ million MSO and -800k retail customers. Exactly how many of those customers are asking for Live Guide and DVR/PC transfers? Just don't assume TE4 will ever have this functionality and you won't be disappointed.
> 
> Since TE4 already has a Grid Guide and a Mini Live Guide I don't see another guide being added. Transfers seem more likely as this apparently wasn't a conscious design decision.


I'd like to know how many are asking for Autoplay. :tongueout:

I get your point but my point is that with TE4 the Roamio/Bolt is just like any other of cable co DVR. Most retail customers look to Tivo for an enhanced experience yet outside of AutoSkip Tivo seems to be striving to be a clone of what's already out there. Tivo should not just be in the race -they should be leading it.


----------



## tim_m (Mar 8, 2017)

I have the update waiting for reboot to be installed. Can anyone who has installed it expand on what the advanced trick play controls are?


----------



## compnurd (Oct 6, 2011)

CloudAtlas said:


> TiVO has 7+ million MSO and -800k retail customers. Exactly how many of those customers are asking for Live Guide and DVR/PC transfers? Just don't assume TE4 will ever have this functionality and you won't be disappointed.
> 
> Since TE4 already has a Grid Guide and a Mini Live Guide I don't see another guide being added. Transfers seem more likely as this apparently wasn't a conscious design decision.


I can tell you that it was probably the MSO's that were *****ing about that. As soon as they upgraded to Hydra here the first article on there website was that auto play was coming back


----------



## cwoody222 (Nov 13, 1999)

Got the update now on my Roamio and first gen mini.

CEC works nice on my Roamio so now I can just say “Alexa, watch ch 123 on TiVo” and she’ll turn my tv on for me too.

The new My Shows layout is nice too. I turned off the shows strip for my first time since getting Hydra.


----------



## tim_m (Mar 8, 2017)

I agree, my shows looks much better now.


----------



## JoeKustra (Dec 7, 2012)

Pending Restart
My Shows nicer. Now my remote is paired but (Roamio with dongle) still says IR. SI has Mira at the bottom.


----------



## TonyD79 (Jan 4, 2002)

mrsean said:


> I'd like to know how many are asking for Autoplay. :tongueout:
> 
> I get your point but my point is that with TE4 the Roamio/Bolt is just like any other of cable co DVR. Most retail customers look to Tivo for an enhanced experience yet outside of AutoSkip Tivo seems to be striving to be a clone of what's already out there. Tivo should not just be in the race -they should be leading it.


Since auto play is a tilted feature on just about every streaming app (Netflix, prime, Hulu, etc), I'd say the market is quite large.


----------



## markjrenna (Mar 23, 2006)

Even FiOS has had auto play a few years now.


----------



## TonyD79 (Jan 4, 2002)

The grid guide is different. More contrast.


----------



## Tony_T (Nov 2, 2017)

TonyD79 said:


> Since auto play is a tilted feature on just about every streaming app (Netflix, prime, Hulu, etc), I'd say the market is quite large.


I disable autoplay on Hulu and all my streaming apps.

...just d/l'd the update (and I set autoplay to off)


----------



## Tony_T (Nov 2, 2017)

Anyone know what the number in the upper left corner is on What to Watch:Movies


----------



## compnurd (Oct 6, 2011)

Tony_T said:


> View attachment 37621
> Anyone know what the number in the upper left corner is on What to Watch:Movies


think it is this Metacritic Decoration: Adds Metacritic rating decoration for movies.


----------



## Tony_T (Nov 2, 2017)

compnurd said:


> think it is this Metacritic Decoration: Adds Metacritic rating decoration for movies.


That's it (never heard of this before)
Thanks.
Metacritic - Wikipedia


----------



## JoeKustra (Dec 7, 2012)

Release notes have been posted:

Tivo Customer Support Community


----------



## krkaufman (Nov 25, 2003)

JoeKustra said:


> Release note have been posted:
> 
> Tivo Customer Support Community


This article outlines the features and functionalities introduced with Software Version 21.8.3.RC2 for TiVo Experience 4 along with the compatible devices and a list of issues that were fixed with the release.

Nov 14, 2018 • Essential Summary

Compatibility

What's new in version 21.8.3.RC2 for TiVo Experience 4?

This software version introduces the following features:

*My Shows UI updates*: Improvements to the top and Series level of My Shows to enhance usability.
*Play Next Episode*: Automatically plays the next episode in a OnePass list.
*TiVo Voice Control enhancements*: Adds advanced TrickPlay controls.
*Thuuz UI decoration expansion*: Adds additional Thuuz excitement scores decoration locations on the user interface.
*Consumer Electronics Control support*: Adds CEC control and settings.
*Sports Head-to-Head Images Home Team Second*: Enhanced to display home teams in the second position.
*Metacritic Decoration*: Adds Metacritic ratings decoration for movies.
*Settings updates*: Addition of an Accessibility section.
*Expanded Remote Control Setup entries*: Addition of Reset Remote Control Pairing and Remote Control Firmware Update options.
*Search by Number*: Adds the ability to use the number pad on the remote to enter letters.
-------------------------------------------

TiVo Software Version 21.8.3.RC2 is compatible with the following:

TiVo BOLT Series
TiVo Roamio Series
TiVo Mini VOX and Mini
-------------------------------------------

Features and functionalities fixed in this release

*Fixed Issue ID / Issue Description*
486016 Watching Live TV on the portal may cause "My Shows" episode being played on the TiVo box to jump to the end.
487878 Wrong dates may be displayed on deleted shows in Recording Activity screen
487994 Pressing "TV Power" button on the remote may interrupt standby mode
487997 There may be loud screech noise when box resumes from standby (with Sony TV)
488843 TiVo Device may not remember Video Resolution upon reboot
489645 V58 authorization error may be displayed (Channel up and then down may fix the issue)
490793 On Demand tab may be missing
491542 Some Exchanged devices may delete all recordings after reboot
493089 Pressing Live TV while the standby overlay is displayed may take users to TiVo Home
493257 Global setting for default audio language in Audio & Video settings may not work
493644 There may be no Audio after Standby mode
493812 TiVo Mini may not play back recordings
494170 V60 Error- HDMI not permitted may be displayed
494172 Video On Demand- Ratings may not be presented along with the show's description
494340 TiVo Mini may have no On Screen Displays for V52 error, V58 error or locked channels
494504 TiVo Voice may stuck on a D402 error until reboot
494529 Live TV: Info Banner may open an expanded state after channel change
494629 Closed Caption settings may change randomly after software upgrade
495009 Software group for Alexa may be missing for TiVo Mini devices
495069 " Loading Video" message may appear while VOD plays 8MB content
496865 Apps in the Home shortcuts menu may be missing

-------------------------------------------
To determine which TiVo software version you are running, please see How to Find the TiVo Software Version for your device.

To know the TiVo software version and model information of your device, please see TiVo Unified Entertainment System/DVR Software and Model Information (TiVo Experience 4)

Note: Your TiVo device automatically updates to the latest software version. To manually update the software, please see How to Force a Connection to the TiVo Service.
-------------------------------------------

*Essentials*

*Article Number*
000002897
*Title*
TiVo Experience 4 Software Version Information
*Summary*
This article outlines the features and functionalities introduced with Software Version 21.8.3.RC2 for TiVo Experience 4 along with the compatible devices and a list of issues that were fixed with the release.
*Publication Status*
Published
*Last Published Date*
11/14/2018 8:03 AM

---
Software Version Information / Release Notes :: TE4 / 21.8.3.RC2
#TE4 #2183RC2


----------



## JoeKustra (Dec 7, 2012)

krkaufman said:


> 487994 Pressing "TV Power" button on the remote may interrupt standby mode


When I tell my Mini VOX to enter Standby, then power off my TV, it does not enter Standby mode.
I have sent an email to support.

Remote diagnostics now indicate paired. But they also still say IR.


----------



## krkaufman (Nov 25, 2003)

> 496865 Apps in the Home shortcuts menu may be missing


Speaking of missing...

Anybody ever heard why there's no *'9'* available for the TE4/Hydra *"Home Shortcuts"* user preference setup?


----------



## Tony_T (Nov 2, 2017)

krkaufman said:


> Speaking of missing...
> 
> Anybody ever heard why there's no *'9'* available for the TE4/Hydra *"Home Shortcuts"* user preference setup?


To be missing it had to be there to begin with


----------



## JolDC (Dec 21, 2001)

tim_m said:


> I have the update waiting for reboot to be installed. Can anyone who has installed it expand on what the advanced trick play controls are?


A few that work for me

Turn on closed captions
Turn off closed captions
"Connect to TiVo Service"
"Fast forward 2 minutes"
"Rewind 3 minutes"
"live tv" (if in buffer)
"Restart from beginning"
"Jump to end"


----------



## krkaufman (Nov 25, 2003)

Tony_T said:


> To be missing it had to be there to begin with


I didn't say it was lost or removed. With every other digit available for assignment as a shortcut, '9' is certainly absent/missing.

Thanks for the contribution to the discussion.


----------



## joecom (Sep 10, 2014)

Had so many issues using Hydra on my Minis. Mostly, it kept locking up or using Apps like Netflix or Prime would stop loading at 3% and require a reboot. Anyone else suffer from those issues earlier on and can confirm they have been resolved? Tempted to try Hydra again (gotta look up how to do that after downgrading) but hoping someone has some experience before I do.


----------



## Tony_T (Nov 2, 2017)

krkaufman said:


> I didn't say it was lost or removed. With every other digit available for assignment as a shortcut, '9' is certainly absent/missing.
> 
> Thanks for the contribution to the discussion.


"9" was never a selectable option in Hydra, so "9" is not missing in the discussion of the TE4 21.8.3.RC2 update


----------



## aaronwt (Jan 31, 2002)

Does HDMi-CEC default to off?


----------



## NYHeel (Oct 7, 2003)

aaronwt said:


> Does HDMi-CEC default to off?


I believe it is defaulted to off. That's probably a good idea too.


----------



## jkudlacz (Jan 21, 2009)

Tony_T said:


> View attachment 37621
> Anyone know what the number in the upper left corner is on What to Watch:Movies


Metacritic Score. From release notes:

https://support.tivo.com/articles/Essential_Summary/TiVo-Experience-4-Software-Version-Information

What's new in version 21.8.3.RC2 for TiVo Experience 4?

This software version introduces the following features:


*My Shows UI updates*: Improvements to the top and Series level of My Shows to enhance usability.
*Play Next Episode*: Automatically plays the next episode in a OnePass list.
*TiVo Voice Control enhancements:* Adds advanced TrickPlay controls.
*Thuuz UI decoration expansion:* Adds additional Thuuz excitement scores decoration locations on the user interface.
*Consumer Electronics Control support:* Adds CEC control and settings.
*Sports Head-to-Head Images Home Team Second:* Enhanced to display home teams in the second position.
*Metacritic Decoration*: Adds Metacritic ratings decoration for movies.
*Settings updates:* Addition of an Accessibility section.
*Expanded Remote Control Setup entries*: Addition of Reset Remote Control Pairing and Remote Control Firmware Update options.
*Search by Number:* Adds the ability to use the number pad on the remote to enter letters. 
 TiVo Software Version 21.8.3.RC2 is compatible with the following: 

TiVo BOLT Series
TiVo Roamio Series
TiVo Mini VOX and Mini
Features and functionalities fixed in this release

Fixed Issue ID Issue Description
486016 Watching Live TV on the portal may cause "My Shows" episode being played on the TiVo box to jump to the end. 
487878 Wrong dates may be displayed on deleted shows in Recording Activity screen
487994 Pressing "TV Power" button on the remote may interrupt standby mode
487997 There may be loud screech noise when box resumes from standby (with Sony TV) 
488843 TiVo Device may not remember Video Resolution upon reboot
489645 V58 authorization error may be displayed (Channel up and then down may fix the issue)
490793 On Demand tab may be missing
491542 Some Exchanged devices may delete all recordings after reboot
493089 Pressing Live TV while the standby overlay is displayed may take users to TiVo Home
493257 Global setting for default audio language in Audio & Video settings may not work
493644 There may be no Audio after Standby mode
493812 TiVo Mini may not play back recordings
494170 V60 Error- HDMI not permitted may be displayed
494172 Video On Demand- Ratings may not be presented along with the show's description
494340 TiVo Mini may have no On Screen Displays for V52 error, V58 error or locked channels
494504 TiVo Voice may stuck on a D402 error until reboot
494529 Live TV: Info Banner may open an expanded state after channel change
494629 Closed Caption settings may change randomly after software upgrade
495009 Software group for Alexa may be missing for TiVo Mini devices
495069 " Loading Video" message may appear while VOD plays 8MB content
496865 Apps in the Home shortcuts menu may be missing

To determine which TiVo software version you are running, please see How to find the TiVo Software Version for your Device. 
To know the TiVo software version and model information of your device, please see TiVo Unified Entertainment System/DVR Software and Model Information (TiVo Experience 4)

*Note:* Your TiVo device automatically updates to the latest software version. To manually update the software, please see How to Force a Connection to the TiVo Service.


----------



## JoeKustra (Dec 7, 2012)

aaronwt said:


> Does HDMi-CEC default to off?


Yes.


----------



## JoeKustra (Dec 7, 2012)

jkudlacz said:


> Metacritic Score.


More information in post 50.


----------



## jkudlacz (Jan 21, 2009)

JoeKustra said:


> Yes.


So if default is OFF how do I turn it on. I just rebooted tivo and saw new software but after looking at all the possible options I do not see any option to TURN ON or TURN OFF HDMI-CEC?


----------



## JoeKustra (Dec 7, 2012)

jkudlacz said:


> So if default is OFF how do I turn it on. I just rebooted tivo and saw new software but after looking at all the possible options I do not see any option to TURN ON or TURN OFF HDMI-CEC?


Wow. I checked that it was off but now I can't find the option. I sent TiVo a Tweet. Maybe they will answer.


----------



## TonyD79 (Jan 4, 2002)

jkudlacz said:


> So if default is OFF how do I turn it on. I just rebooted tivo and saw new software but after looking at all the possible options I do not see any option to TURN ON or TURN OFF HDMI-CEC?


It is under the remote control settings.


----------



## JoeKustra (Dec 7, 2012)

I knew I saw it somewhere. Thanks.

Reading the explanation, it seems to imply the TiVo is in Standby.


----------



## krkaufman (Nov 25, 2003)

TonyD79 said:


> It is under the remote control settings.


What he said.

The "Wake with TiVo button" option:






​


JoeKustra said:


> Reading the explanation, it seems to imply the TiVo is in Standby.


Somebody asked about that previously, wondering how the process will be affected if the TV is off but the TiVo isn't in Standby mode ... but I haven't seen any feedback on that front.


----------



## JoeKustra (Dec 7, 2012)

krkaufman said:


> Somebody asked about that previously, wondering how the process will be affected if the TV is off but the TiVo isn't in Standby mode ... but I haven't seen any feedback on that front.


Small data point: When my TE4 Roamio is powered off in Standby, it powers up in Standby. Same as a Premiere. A Roamio on TE3 will always power up in TiVo Central.


----------



## krkaufman (Nov 25, 2003)

JoeKustra said:


> Reading the explanation, it seems to imply the TiVo is in Standby.


It appears my old Panasonic supports HDMI-CEC under the guise of VIERA Link, and ... with my TE4 BOLT NOT in Standby mode, clicking the TiVo button on the remote powered the TV on; and in a followup test with both the TV and BOLT powered-up, the TiVo button also prompted the TV to switch to the correct input for the BOLT.

edit: p.s. One downside appears to be that ANY time I click the TiVo button, the TV receives the command and flashes the current input information up onto the screen. (e.g. "HDMI1 AUX")







​p.p.s. Far more than just the TiVo button is causing my TV to flash the input label. My experiment endeth.


----------



## Tony_T (Nov 2, 2017)

Info:More Info
Pressing *Info*, then left brings the selection to *More Info*

Info Selection is now on a loop.


----------



## jkudlacz (Jan 21, 2009)

krkaufman said:


> What he said.
> 
> The "Wake with TiVo button" option:
> View attachment 37627
> ...


Awesome thx, it makes sense that it is under Remote, lol. Ok will need to test it out and see how it behaves.


----------



## jkudlacz (Jan 21, 2009)

krkaufman said:


> It appears my old Panasonic supports HDMI-CEC under the guise of VIERA Link, and ...
> with my TE4 BOLT NOT in Standby mode, clicking the TiVo button on the remote powered the TV on; and in a followup test with both the TV and BOLT powered-up, the TiVo button also prompted the TV to switch to the correct input for the BOLT.
> 
> edit: p.s. One downside appears to be that ANY time I click the TiVo button, the TV receives the command and flashes the current input information up onto the screen. (e.g. "HDMI1 AUX")


OK, this is awesome, now I have one question why did it take 5 years to implement on my Tivo Roamio? Seriously Tivo why?


----------



## mrizzo80 (Apr 17, 2012)

I like being able to click Play on a folder rather than having to drill into it.

I'd like to see them implement this everywhere. It doesn't work (completely) on the Continue Watching strip. It works up there for recorded shows, but not OTT shows. However, in the My Shows list, it works for OTT content. And it doesn't work on [whatever that bottom bar is called] either, regardless of whether it's a recording or OTT content.


----------



## TonyD79 (Jan 4, 2002)

Tony_T said:


> Info:More Info
> Pressing *Info*, then left brings the selection to *More Info*
> 
> Info Selection is now on a loop.


Which is what is was before the last update. I'm glad the loop is back.


----------



## krkaufman (Nov 25, 2003)

krkaufman said:


> Anybody ever heard why there's no *'9'* available for the TE4/Hydra *"Home Shortcuts"* user preference setup?


Per David Shoop (@tiv0_Shoop) over on Facebook...

Weds., Nov. 14th:
_if I'm not mistaken, position 9 on TE4 is equivalent to the Gold Star promotion that's found on the bottom of TE3 home menu. You might see that used again soon _​


----------



## Rob Helmerichs (Oct 17, 2000)

mrizzo80 said:


> I like being able to click Play on a folder rather than having to drill into it.


Yeah, this is huge for me. Not being able to play from Now Playing was a real nuisance for me. That was one of the two things we lost in Hydra that I really missed (the other was a usable--i.e., vertical-- guide).


----------



## ufo4sale (Apr 21, 2001)

Metacritic Score seems to only show up in movie strips and not when you see them from top down. Was this done by design?


----------



## markjrenna (Mar 23, 2006)

Poor implementation... When I have two or more recordings in a folder and hit Play on the folder, the most recent airing plays. Shouldn't the oldest play first? Am I missing a setting or something?


----------



## Rob Helmerichs (Oct 17, 2000)

markjrenna said:


> Poor implementation... When I have two or more recordings in a folder and hit Play on the folder, the most recent airing plays. Shouldn't the oldest play first? Am I missing a setting or something?


When I tested it, the first episode (i.e., oldest) played....


----------



## aaronwt (Jan 31, 2002)

What happened to the My Shows list. Well the top columns. I thought it used to wrap around? or maybe the Devices were next to the recordings? I just know that now it takes me many more button presses to go to the device list. Which is something I need to do every day to select the TiVo I'm watching content from. before it was only a button press or two. But now I have to navigate way over to the right to get to the device list every time.


----------



## Rob Helmerichs (Oct 17, 2000)

One nice thing...your place in My Shows now persists...i.e., it doesn't revert to the top of the list.


----------



## DVRMike (Aug 30, 2013)

krkaufman said:


> edit: p.s. One downside appears to be that ANY time I click the TiVo button, the TV receives the command and flashes the current input information up onto the screen. (e.g. "HDMI1 AUX")
> 
> p.p.s. Far more than just the TiVo button is causing my TV to flash the input label. My experiment endeth.


Something similar was happening to me as well with my Sony AV system. The AV input bar shows up on Back, Select, Tivo, Guide. I also turned the setting off.

The volume control over HDMI was Working for me, which I thought it was not supposed to. Since my remote is programmed for the av system directly the direct AV volume overlay and the HDMI control volume overlay from the tv were both showing up.

Is there a way to clear the volume buttons on the slide pro from sending the IR command besides setting them for a device I don't have?


----------



## Tony_T (Nov 2, 2017)

Rob Helmerichs said:


> One nice thing...your place in My Shows now persists...i.e., it doesn't revert to the top of the list.


The same should be done for favorite channels (left arrow from live)


----------



## TonyD79 (Jan 4, 2002)

aaronwt said:


> What happened to the My Shows list. Well the top columns. I thought it used to wrap around? or maybe the Devices were next to the recordings? I just know that now it takes me many more button presses to go to the device list. Which is something I need to do every day to select the TiVo I'm watching content from. before it was only a button press or two. But now I have to navigate way over to the right to get to the device list every time.


You can change the order by pushing the A button.


----------



## tim_m (Mar 8, 2017)

Rob Helmerichs said:


> When I tested it, the first episode (i.e., oldest) played....


I can confirm this as well.


----------



## Tony_T (Nov 2, 2017)

aaronwt said:


> What happened to the My Shows list. Well the top columns. I thought it used to wrap around? or maybe the Devices were next to the recordings? I just know that now it takes me many more button presses to go to the device list. Which is something I need to do every day to select the TiVo I'm watching content from. before it was only a button press or two. But now I have to navigate way over to the right to get to the device list every time.





TonyD79 said:


> You can change the order by pushing the A button.


Set it as #5, then press 'FF' and you'll get there in 1 key press.


----------



## TexasDVR (Feb 20, 2013)

The update came in last night; so its new this morning.

1. Did not fix grid yet; maybe someday?

2. Did fix the "locked up" overscan button which got stuck the first week I had it LOL However, still does not look like pixel mapping vs TiVo menu presentation have the correct relationship(s). It would seem you could have pixel mapping and the menu's full screen at the same time, not just one or the other?

3. Much easier to read now.

Overall, it seems to be good improvements; but this is only first glance, during the next week will see if it works LOL


----------



## markjrenna (Mar 23, 2006)

tim_m said:


> I can confirm this as well.


Interesting. I tried it for two sporting events withing the folder and the newer one played first. Maybe it's a Sport thing? I will check it again later and see if my results are different.


----------



## Diana Collins (Aug 21, 2002)

markjrenna said:


> Interesting. I tried it for two sporting events withing the folder and the newer one played first. Maybe it's a Sport thing? I will check it again later and see if my results are different.


I would expect it to only work for series, which have an "order". Sporting events are not really part of a "series" of broadcasts.


----------



## aaronwt (Jan 31, 2002)

Rob Helmerichs said:


> One nice thing...your place in My Shows now persists...i.e., it doesn't revert to the top of the list.


It persisted before. Prior to the update when I went into the list, it would be at the same show it was previously on.


----------



## Rob Helmerichs (Oct 17, 2000)

aaronwt said:


> It persisted before. Prior to the update when I went into the list, it would be at the same showing was previously on.


Not for long...after a while (a couple hours, maybe?) it would revert to the top of the list.


----------



## TexasDVR (Feb 20, 2013)

Overscan, appears to work like I want it too now; that is, changes from none, low, and high only affect the TiVo menus and Tivo overlay screens and not the actual picture image (playback size etc).


----------



## ke3ju (Jan 5, 2004)

Why no CEC on the Minis? My $29 Android TV streamer has it, why not a $179 TiVo VOX Mini?


----------



## JoeKustra (Dec 7, 2012)

ke3ju said:


> Why no CEC on the Minis? My $29 Android TV streamer has it, why not a $179 TiVo VOX Mini?


Shall I try Twitter?

Tweet sent.
Response:
Hello. We sincerely apologize for the inconvenience. But for the meantime, adding a CEC option and settings is only available for TiVo Roamio Series and TiVo BOLT Series DVRs. But you can visit our Feature Requests' Page to request this feature to also be available in TiVo Minis and TiVo Mini VOX. Here's the link: http://bit.ly/2B9EbYt


----------



## tivoknucklehead (Dec 12, 2002)

have they fixed the annoying bug of trying to pause a live show being recorded, going back in and it not resuming where it left off?


----------



## Tony_T (Nov 2, 2017)

But still waiting for a fix to the IFTTT Autoskip


----------



## mrizzo80 (Apr 17, 2012)

If I drill into a show and go to "Upcoming", shouldn't the list of future episodes exclude channels I have deleted from the Guide? I'm seeing SD/HD channels in there, even though I have the SD channels hidden.


----------



## mrizzo80 (Apr 17, 2012)

Not a big deal, but it would be nice if they would add an "Up to Season" setting for OnePass. There are times I'd like to restrict a 1P to a certain subset of seasons within a show.


----------



## SydniusToo (Aug 23, 2017)

It's nice we finally get CEC. It's nice that pressing "play" on the remote when a show is selected in the "MY SHOWS" list replicates the old behaviour of "play the latest episode". It would be nice if the banners for shows I especially like would do the same.


----------



## kokishin (Sep 9, 2014)

@TiVo_Ted et al,

What wrong with this pic?


----------



## ufo4sale (Apr 21, 2001)

ufo4sale said:


> Metacritic Score seems to only show up in movie strips and not when you see them from top down. Was this done by design?


Does anyone know what I'm talking about?


----------



## Rob Helmerichs (Oct 17, 2000)

ufo4sale said:


> Does anyone know what I'm talking about?


Does anybody _ever _know what you're talking about?


----------



## compnurd (Oct 6, 2011)

kokishin said:


> @*TiVo_Ted* et al,
> 
> What wrong with this pic?
> 
> View attachment 37650


I got it lol


----------



## Noelmel (Nov 6, 2014)

I must be missing it but how do you delete a recording at the end of watching a show now. The prompt doesn't pop up and ask if you want to save or delete anymore. (I turned off autoplay because I hate that)

Also just tested the CEC thing I have an older Phillips TV and no idea if it would support it. It did without changing any settings on the TV. Tivo button now turns on the TV and changes to correct input awesome!


----------



## mrizzo80 (Apr 17, 2012)

Noelmel said:


> I must be missing it but how do you delete a recording at the end of watching a show now. The prompt doesn't pop up and ask if you want to save or delete anymore. (I turned off autoplay because I hate that)
> 
> Also just tested the CEC thing I have an older Phillips TV and no idea if it would support it. It did without changing any settings on the TV. Tivo button now turns on the TV and changes to correct input awesome!


The Back button should trigger the keep/delete prompt. Not sure if anything else does or not.


----------



## krkaufman (Nov 25, 2003)

kokishin said:


> @*TiVo_Ted* et al,
> 
> What wrong with this pic?
> 
> View attachment 37650


Heh, that explains why the feature didn't seem to be working, using that example. (They could insert a few more spaces, as well.)


----------



## CloudAtlas (Oct 29, 2013)

Tony_T said:


> But *still* *waiting* for a fix to the IFTTT Autoskip


Still? It just broke with this latest update, right? Patience. Even a showstopper bug (this isn't) would take a couple of weeks to track down (completed Tues), fix, test and finally be released as a new 21.8.3 RC update rolling out in waves to users.

Most likely within a month a new 21.8.3 RC update containing multiple bug fixes, IFTTT Autoskip included, will be released. Then will have another thread about that release!

Such is the circle of life of software.


----------



## Tony_T (Nov 2, 2017)

CloudAtlas said:


> Still? It just broke with this latest update, right? Patience. Even a showstopper bug (this isn't) would take a couple of weeks to track down (completed Tues), fix, test and finally be released as a new 21.8.3 RC update rolling out in waves to users.
> 
> Most likely within a month a new 21.8.3 RC update containing multiple bug fixes, IFTTT Autoskip included, will be released. Then will have another thread about that release!
> 
> Such is the circle of life of software.


You're right, but I think they're trying to get this one fixed quickly:
"_I'm now looking at how quickly I can get that resolved for user with the update and users who are going to receive the new update." _IFTTT Apps for Tivo


----------



## TonyD79 (Jan 4, 2002)

Noelmel said:


> I must be missing it but how do you delete a recording at the end of watching a show now. The prompt doesn't pop up and ask if you want to save or delete anymore. (I turned off autoplay because I hate that)


It still does at the end of a show if it is the only episode. Maybe also if you play it individually rather than from the folder. Haven't tested that.

No, I just tried that. If next episode is on, you need to back out. I do know that it will ask multiple episodes if you finish the play of all in a folder.


----------



## Tony_T (Nov 2, 2017)

Yes, it does if not played from folder.

Tested again. When Autoplay is on, when starting play from Folder or individually, pressing the back button will bring up the delete dialog box, but this will end autoplay (also when Autoplay is off, and playing from a Folder (doesn't autoplay, but given an option to play the next episode - wait too long and delete or keep box pops up)).


----------



## southerndoc (Apr 5, 2003)

@TiVo_Ted Please tell me that the issue where hitting the TiVo button twice to bring up my shows will soon allow you to set recordings as the default option. I do not want the watchlist to have everything streaming listed. It took a few months to get the bug fixed so that shows could be set to sort by date instead of season.

Thanks!


----------



## ufo4sale (Apr 21, 2001)

Rob Helmerichs said:


> Does anybody _ever _know what you're talking about?


Your lucky I have a wicked sense of human. I will spare your life for now.


----------



## Tiger62 (Mar 27, 2018)

ufo4sale said:


> Your lucky I have a wicked sense of human. I will spare your life for now.


It's always good to "have a sense of human"...wicked, or otherwise.


----------



## ufo4sale (Apr 21, 2001)

Tiger62 said:


> It's always good to "have a sense of human"...wicked, or otherwise.


It was a play on words cause I'm not human or not least 100% but thanks for pointing that out.


----------



## Tiger62 (Mar 27, 2018)

ufo4sale said:


> It was a play on words cause I'm not human or not least 100% but thanks for pointing that out.


Sorry, I'm not a "regular" here!


----------



## mjthor1 (May 31, 2006)

BigJimOutlaw said:


> - My Shows is a good improvement, or revert.  What's old is new again. Fewer horizontal strips.
> 
> - The Continue Watching strip also seems to be... suppressed. The behavior is funky. When you first enter My Shows it's not there at all, but when I enter and exit a folder it comes back. Minimized rather than open. I'm glad it's minimized and not in-your-face every time I enter My Shows.
> 
> ...


Where are you seeing cable channel scan? Are you sure that's not for OTA devices?


----------



## submariner (May 4, 2006)

> *Search by Number: Adds the ability to use the number pad on the remote to enter letters.*


Thank goodness. I just switched back to Cable/TiVo after 10 years with DirecTV and when I had to rebuild my season passes I really missed being able to use T9 input for letters!


----------



## Rob Helmerichs (Oct 17, 2000)

I have a USB keyboard hooked up to the TiVo for those times when I'm doing a lot of searches...


----------



## kokishin (Sep 9, 2014)

submariner said:


> Thank goodness. I just switched back to Cable/TiVo after 10 years with DirecTV and when I had to rebuild my season passes I really missed being able to use T9 input for letters!


It's not T9. I thought it was too. Pressing the same number key does not cycle through characters associated with a telephone keypad. For example to search for "NCIS", press the following keys once: 6 2 4 7.


----------



## submariner (May 4, 2006)

kokishin said:


> It's not T9. I thought it was too. Pressing the same number key does not cycle through characters associated with a telephone keypad. For example to search for "NCIS", press the following keys once: 6 2 4 7.


Good information, thanks

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## submariner (May 4, 2006)

Rob Helmerichs said:


> I have a USB keyboard hooked up to the TiVo for those times when I'm doing a lot of searches...


I never thought about that... but then again I don't think that function was available way back in the old Series 3 standard-def UI 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## kokishin (Sep 9, 2014)

krkaufman said:


> Heh, that explains why the feature didn't seem to be working, using that example. (They could insert a few more spaces, as well.)


I wonder how many folks tried the example? I tried it because I initially thought it was a T9 implementation. But it isn't.

What do you mean: "They could insert a few more spaces, as well"?


----------



## ufo4sale (Apr 21, 2001)

Has anyone notice that the clock on the top right corner of the screen when watching a prerecorded show the timer next to the clock seems to be frozen, it never changes. It worked before the latest update. Is TiVo aware of this?


----------



## Tony_T (Nov 2, 2017)

Tivo IFTTT update: IFTTT Apps for Tivo


----------



## krkaufman (Nov 25, 2003)

_edit: corrected per T9 education supplied by @TonyD79 _



kokishin said:


> I wonder how many folks tried the example? I tried it because I initially thought it was a T9 implementation. But it isn't.


True, it's not accurate to refer to it as a T9 keyboard. I was expecting the same, but realized they were doing a loose search on the possible letter combinations associated with the number buttons pressed. T9-ish?






​


kokishin said:


> What do you mean: "They could insert a few more spaces, as well"?


Missing spaces for "youwant" and "on-screenkeyboard."

Per David Shoop, all of the above are already fixed on whatever early release version is running on his in-house box.






​


----------



## krkaufman (Nov 25, 2003)

submariner said:


> Thank goodness. I just switched back to Cable/TiVo after 10 years with DirecTV and when I had to rebuild my season passes I really missed being able to use T9 input for letters!


What @kokishin said, but also that this feature only applies to the top-level Search function.


----------



## krkaufman (Nov 25, 2003)

kokishin said:


> It's not T9. I thought it was too. Pressing the same number key does not cycle through characters associated with a telephone keypad. For example to search for "NCIS", press the following keys once: 6 2 4 7.


e.g.





​


----------



## kokishin (Sep 9, 2014)

krkaufman said:


> True, it's not accurate to refer to it as a T9 keyboard. I was expecting the same, but realized they were doing a loose search on the possible letter combinations associated with the number buttons pressed. T9-ish?
> 
> View attachment 37666​
> Missing spaces for "youwant" and "on-screenkeyboard."
> ...


Got it! Thanks


----------



## TonyD79 (Jan 4, 2002)

kokishin said:


> It's not T9. I thought it was too. Pressing the same number key does not cycle through characters associated with a telephone keypad. For example to search for "NCIS", press the following keys once: 6 2 4 7.


T9 is predictive. It does not use key cycling.

It is T9. T9 matches all potential aspects of a key.

When using T9, all matches using single key strokes are found.

2233 would return CAFE as well as BADE. if I type 2233 into the search, it finds Baden Baden as well as the cafe.

That is T9 typing.


----------



## markjrenna (Mar 23, 2006)

Diana Collins said:


> I would expect it to only work for series, which have an "order". Sporting events are not really part of a "series" of broadcasts.


But one is older than the other so I'd expect the oldest to play first. That's how it works on FiOS no matter the content.


----------



## krkaufman (Nov 25, 2003)

TonyD79 said:


> T9 is predictive. It does not use key cycling.
> 
> It is T9. T9 matches all potential aspects of a key.
> 
> ...


Thanks for the education. I've been thinking "T9" in place of Multi-tap.


----------



## Tony_T (Nov 2, 2017)

Rob Helmerichs said:


> I have a USB keyboard hooked up to the TiVo for those times when I'm doing a lot of searches...


The only time take out my VOX remote is when I'm doing a lot of searches (I use a Harmony remote)


----------



## kokishin (Sep 9, 2014)

TonyD79 said:


> T9 is predictive. It does not use key cycling.
> 
> It is T9. T9 matches all potential aspects of a key.
> 
> ...


Thanks. Back in the day, I had not-so-smart cell phones with a 12 button keypad (both in U.S. and Japan) that used key cycling and predictive lookup. I incorrectly thought those were T9 phones.


----------



## TexasDVR (Feb 20, 2013)

Overall this release seems to be pretty good; except the two biggest things that are still my major gripe did not get fixed.

1. They made it even more difficult to delete a recorded program while watching it; insane. Either, exit or old zoom or the back key should provide that function instantly; and not have to be at the end of a program.

2. Still did not fix the grid, one line at a time (up and down) and one cell at a time (left and right); so you can put the grid where you want and get all the information you want on "one" screen and not "four" screens.


----------



## JoeKustra (Dec 7, 2012)

Is this new?

When looking at devices, the Deleted Items folder is not visible when viewing a TE3 TiVo. I was loving the enhancements to My Shows when I thought I'd check. (they don't)


----------



## aaronwt (Jan 31, 2002)

It would be insane to have a delete option come up every time you back out of the middle of a show.


----------



## JoeKustra (Dec 7, 2012)

aaronwt said:


> It would be insane to have a delete option come up every time you back out of the middle of a show.


I guess I wasn't clear. When viewing a TE4 My Shows from a TE3, there's a Deleted Recordings folder(2) at the end. When viewing a TE3 from a TE4, there isn't.


----------



## setx70 (Nov 28, 2017)

I was given the new update a couple of nights ago. Now ever since my Tivo has been running really slow when responding to the remote commands, particularly whenever I hit the Tivo button I have to wait about 3-4 seconds before it will respond to another command. So I can no longer rapidly click or double click the Tivo button to get to the main menu or my shows. Needless to say this is really annoying and making this thing difficult to use now... I have the Tivo OTA Roamio with the regular remote control. Has anyone else had this problem?


----------



## Dan203 (Apr 17, 2000)

Getting better. Only screen that's still funky to navigate is the individual episode page. It still have the vertical menu structure rather than the horizontal menu with sub-options listed under each one. But the new show page is much better.


----------



## Tony_T (Nov 2, 2017)

Minor bug:
I have Autoplay off an hitting play on a folder with more than one episode starts play (nice), but if only one episode in the folder, need to hit select, then play. 
If Autoplay is on, only need to hit play on a folder with one episode.


----------



## TonyD79 (Jan 4, 2002)

kokishin said:


> Thanks. Back in the day, I had not-so-smart cell phones with a 12 button keypad (both in U.S. and Japan) that used key cycling and predictive lookup. I incorrectly thought those were T9 phones.


Pure T9 did predictive lookup as well but did not use multi key tap. Tapping 2 twice would get you two letters but it would try to predict which word you wanted mostly based upon frequency of the use of the word in English.

It would rank suggestions based upon the prediction. Hard to tell how predictive this new search is. Does it rank the results based upon prediction or just list them arbitrarily.


----------



## tenthplanet (Mar 5, 2004)

kokishin said:


> @TiVo_Ted et al,
> 
> What wrong with this pic?
> 
> View attachment 37650


Other than the fact you can't do a search in the dark and have to use the number keys, nothing


----------



## lessd (Jan 23, 2005)

ufo4sale said:


> Has anyone notice that the clock on the top right corner of the screen when watching a prerecorded show the timer next to the clock seems to be frozen, it never changes. It worked before the latest update. Is TiVo aware of this?


I see the same problem, the time jumps every few minutes to the correct time than does not move. But TiVo did fixed the real time clock that was off 30 seconds before this update, now it on the second.


----------



## tenthplanet (Mar 5, 2004)

I got the update Tuesday night for my Bolt. Autoplay works nicely and I tried the CEC but it interfered with another device, that's not Tivo's fault. CEC can be a four edged sword ( basically a sword with no handle that kills your enemies and it's user). On some menus there is more information on one screen without clicking around. Hydra evolves..


----------



## Mikeguy (Jul 28, 2005)

kokishin said:


> @TiVo_Ted et al,
> 
> What wrong with this pic?
> 
> View attachment 37650


The spoilerized answer, for those of us who are quiz-challenged?


----------



## krkaufman (Nov 25, 2003)

Mikeguy said:


> The spoilerized answer, for those of us who are quiz-challenged?





Spoiler: spoiler



Try the search suggested in the image, as shown in the example: 6-2-4-8 to search for "NCIS"


----------



## opsman (Sep 22, 2018)

TexasDVR said:


> 1. They made it even more difficult to delete a recorded program while watching it; insane. Either, exit or old zoom or the back key should provide that function instantly; and not have to be at the end of a program.


Agree on this. Its a real pain to stop and delete a recording in progress. Sometimes even a pre recorded program is difficult


----------



## Rob Helmerichs (Oct 17, 2000)

opsman said:


> Agree on this. Its a real pain to stop and delete a recording in progress.


Just hit the record button...


----------



## Furmaniac (Apr 3, 2018)

kokishin said:


> @TiVo_Ted et al,
> 
> What wrong with this pic?
> 
> View attachment 37650


Nothing in my opinion. It works fine except that they haven't programmed it for the fields inside wishlists. Why aren't they consistent?


----------



## Furmaniac (Apr 3, 2018)

Noelmel said:


> I must be missing it but how do you delete a recording at the end of watching a show now. The prompt doesn't pop up and ask if you want to save or delete anymore. (I turned off autoplay because I hate that)
> 
> Also just tested the CEC thing I have an older Phillips TV and no idea if it would support it. It did without changing any settings on the TV. Tivo button now turns on the TV and changes to correct input awesome!


Need to press the back button.


----------



## Furmaniac (Apr 3, 2018)

krkaufman said:


> What @kokishin said, but also that this feature only applies to the top-level Search function.


I know. It works fine except that they haven't programmed it for the fields inside wishlists. That's where I use the keyboard the most! Why aren't they consistent?


----------



## Tony_T (Nov 2, 2017)

opsman said:


> Agree on this. Its a real pain to stop and delete a recording in progress. Sometimes even a pre recorded program is difficult





Rob Helmerichs said:


> Just hit the record button...


Didn't know that.
I always hit Info, then: delete recording in progress.


----------



## Furmaniac (Apr 3, 2018)

opsman said:


> Agree on this. Its a real pain to stop and delete a recording in progress. Sometimes even a pre recorded program is difficult


Press the skip ahead key down for a second or so ... then you will get the delete menu


----------



## Tony_T (Nov 2, 2017)

Tony_T said:


> Minor bug:
> I have Autoplay off an hitting play on a folder with more than one episode starts play (nice), but *if only one episode in the folder, need to hit select, then play. *
> If Autoplay is on, only need to hit play on a folder with one episode.


Hmmm&#8230;. Working _most_ of the time now.


----------



## Phil_C (Oct 28, 2011)

Tony_T said:


> Hmmm&#8230;. Working _most_ of the time now.


Yes. Sometimes the first "play" does not work and I have to press it a second time. Sometimes the first press works. (Autoplay off, single episode in folder.) Very odd.


----------



## Rob Helmerichs (Oct 17, 2000)

Phil_C said:


> Yes. Sometimes the first "play" does not work and I have to press it a second time. Sometimes the first press works. (Autoplay off, single episode in folder.) Very odd.


I've noticed that too. Also, when you've been inside a folder, then back out, Play won't work for that show until you exit the menus altogether and then go back in.


----------



## jharvey31 (Aug 23, 2003)

krkaufman said:


> This article outlines the features and functionalities introduced with Software Version 21.8.3.RC2 for TiVo Experience 4 along with the compatible devices and a list of issues that were fixed with the release.
> 
> Nov 14, 2018 • Essential Summary
> 
> ...


Is anyone else having to enter the Parental Controls PIN in order to get into any app after this update? I'm hoping this isn't intentional, and maybe just required a reboot. We already have controls and PINs in individual apps.


----------



## Steve (Apr 24, 2003)

tenthplanet said:


> Other than the fact you can't do a search in the dark and have to use the number keys, nothing


Keep looking


----------



## Phil T (Oct 29, 2003)

Anybody have issues with sound and picture out of sync when leaving Bolt VOX on a single channel over 30 minutes? This is on Comcast.


----------



## Yamboo31 (Nov 23, 2016)

Anyway to get back the option to delete the episode, instead of playing the next, after watching it?


----------



## Tony_T (Nov 2, 2017)

Yamboo31 said:


> Anyway to get back the option to delete the episode, instead of playing the next, after watching it?


AFAIK, It's an either/or with autoplay. Before the next episode starts you can hit the back button and delete, but that cancels the start of the next episode


----------



## NYHeel (Oct 7, 2003)

krkaufman said:


> It appears my old Panasonic supports HDMI-CEC under the guise of VIERA Link, and ... with my TE4 BOLT NOT in Standby mode, clicking the TiVo button on the remote powered the TV on; and in a followup test with both the TV and BOLT powered-up, the TiVo button also prompted the TV to switch to the correct input for the BOLT.
> 
> edit: p.s. One downside appears to be that ANY time I click the TiVo button, the TV receives the command and flashes the current input information up onto the screen. (e.g. "HDMI1 AUX")
> 
> ...


Does anyone with a Panasonic Plasma know how to stop the TV from flashing the input label every time? It's driving me crazy and may be enough to get me to turn off CEC. The current input appears every time I press the Tivo button, the select button and the channel up/down button. It's super annoying.


----------



## tivoknucklehead (Dec 12, 2002)

can't access todo list on tivo online since this update on my bolt


----------



## markjrenna (Mar 23, 2006)

My Apps don't always show. Have to exit and go back in. I thought this was fixed.


----------



## Noelmel (Nov 6, 2014)

mrizzo80 said:


> The Back button should trigger the keep/delete prompt. Not sure if anything else does or not.


Yes thanks. I also now found hitting "guide" does too if near the end of the show. Someone else posted if you have autoplay off and let it sit a minute or so the prompt will eventually pop up.... I think this is actually due to the clock error though because the timer isnt at the end of the show yet once it catches up it pops up


----------



## mtnagel (Nov 15, 2003)

tivoknucklehead said:


> have they fixed the annoying bug of trying to pause a live show being recorded, going back in and it not resuming where it left off?


Doesn't seem like it as it just happened to me with a football game. I don't think I've ever noticed that before.


----------



## mtnagel (Nov 15, 2003)

How come I can’t search with numbers on my Roamio? I got the update. When I go into search, I don’t have the number pad like the screenshots posted.


----------



## JoeKustra (Dec 7, 2012)

mtnagel said:


> How come I can't search with numbers on my Roamio? I got the update. When I go into search, I don't have the number pad like the screenshots posted.


I think there are problems. I'm getting BSC on my TE3 Roamio and network issues everywhere (TE3 and TE4).


----------



## Mikeguy (Jul 28, 2005)

JoeKustra said:


> I think there are problems. *I'm getting BSC on my TE3 Roamio *and network issues everywhere (TE3 and TE4).


Funny you mention that. My Bolt TE3 has been rock solid for many months, and then this past week, it can't keep up with my remote presses--nothing major, but some 5-second waits.


----------



## JoeKustra (Dec 7, 2012)

Mikeguy said:


> Funny you mention that. My Bolt TE3 has been rock solid for many months, and then this past week, it can't keep up with my remote presses--nothing major, but some 5-second waits.


Seems things got better. All units are playing nice right now.


----------



## Tony_T (Nov 2, 2017)

I was getting the BSC also, and also better now


----------



## Cheezmo (Apr 26, 2004)

If you are watching a recorded show and bring up the guide or list, how do you get back to your show full screen? I think back used to get back out of the menus, but it doesn't work any more. Clear doesn't work either. and while I haven't tried Live, that wouldn't make any sense (but does work when watching live TV).


----------



## TonyD79 (Jan 4, 2002)

mtnagel said:


> How come I can't search with numbers on my Roamio? I got the update. When I go into search, I don't have the number pad like the screenshots posted.


Did you arrow up to the search field?


----------



## Tony_T (Nov 2, 2017)

Cheezmo said:


> If you are watching a recorded show and bring up the guide or list, how do you get back to your show full screen? I think back used to get back out of the menus, but it doesn't work any more. Clear doesn't work either. and while I haven't tried Live, that wouldn't make any sense (but does work when watching live TV).


Exit (Zoom) (as well as Back) working for me.


----------



## opsman (Sep 22, 2018)

Rob Helmerichs said:


> Just hit the record button...


Just tried that- thanks !


----------



## achalupa (Oct 27, 2008)

NYHeel said:


> Does anyone with a Panasonic Plasma know how to stop the TV from flashing the input label every time? It's driving me crazy and may be enough to get me to turn off CEC. The current input appears every time I press the Tivo button, the select button and the channel up/down button. It's super annoying.


I have the same issue with my Panasonic TV. I haven't found a way to disable the input overlay display in TV settings. It seems that with Panasonics it brings up the overlay any time it gets a CEC command code. I can replicate the behavior with the Home button on my FireTv.

IMO TiVo is registering way too many buttons with CEC. The TiVo button would be sufficient. Maybe the LiveTv button as well.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## gbm (Oct 6, 2001)

tivoknucklehead said:


> have they fixed the annoying bug of trying to pause a live show being recorded, going back in and it not resuming where it left off?


They have not and I find it really annoying, especially when I'm trying to bounce between several sporting events being recorded simultaneously. I've gotten in the habit of noting the progress in the game I am leaving so I can continue where I left off when I return. I assumed it would be fixed in this release.

gbm


----------



## mtnagel (Nov 15, 2003)

TonyD79 said:


> Did you arrow up to the search field?


Yep, that was it. Shouldn't it be in the search field by default, though?


----------



## krkaufman (Nov 25, 2003)

mtnagel said:


> Shouldn't it be in the search field by default, thought?


Since they added this new feature, yes, it probably should; before, no.


----------



## TonyD79 (Jan 4, 2002)

mtnagel said:


> Yep, that was it. Shouldn't it be in the search field by default, though?


The default search is still the spell it out, so, no. Spell it out is more intuitive for the casual user.

The instructions tell you what to do.


----------



## tivoknucklehead (Dec 12, 2002)

gbm said:


> They have not and I find it really annoying, especially when I'm trying to bounce between several sporting events being recorded simultaneously. I've gotten in the habit of noting the progress in the game I am leaving so I can continue where I left off when I return. I assumed it would be fixed in this release.
> 
> gbm


I really, really hate this bug and it has not been fixed in months. I too like to watch live football games and switch to a recorded show during commercials but this makes it very difficult


----------



## compnurd (Oct 6, 2011)

So interestingly all of my RF remotes overnight now show Unknown for a pairing status.. They are still in RF mode though lol


----------



## ke3ju (Jan 5, 2004)

JoeKustra said:


> Shall I try Twitter?
> 
> Tweet sent.
> Response:
> Hello. We sincerely apologize for the inconvenience. But for the meantime, adding a CEC option and settings is only available for TiVo Roamio Series and TiVo BOLT Series DVRs. But you can visit our Feature Requests' Page to request this feature to also be available in TiVo Minis and TiVo Mini VOX. Here's the link: http://bit.ly/2B9EbYt


No CEC on my Roamio OTA after update either. Oh well.


----------



## mtnagel (Nov 15, 2003)

TonyD79 said:


> The default search is still the spell it out, so, no. Spell it out is more intuitive for the casual user.
> 
> The instructions tell you what to do.


Makes sense. Thanks.


----------



## Steve (Apr 24, 2003)

ke3ju said:


> No CEC on my Roamio OTA after update either. Oh well.


Surprised, since it is a Roamio at heart. You probably already did this, but just in case, check under the "Remotes and Devices" menu, "Remote Control Setup". There might be a "Wake with TiVo" setting.


----------



## mtnagel (Nov 15, 2003)

My Roamio OTA got the CEC option. I used it this morning and it was pretty cool. I could see using it in the morning as I get ready for work.


----------



## JoeKustra (Dec 7, 2012)

Seems to be consistent: when taking my Roamio out of Standby I lose network connectivity with Apps. However, it passes the internet diagnostics. Cure, so far, is to restart the box.


----------



## ke3ju (Jan 5, 2004)

Steve said:


> Surprised, since it is a Roamio at heart. You probably already did this, but just in case, check under the "Remotes and Devices" menu, "Remote Control Setup". There might be a "Wake with TiVo" setting.


That's where it was buried. Thanks!!!


----------



## Diana Collins (Aug 21, 2002)

markjrenna said:


> But one is older than the other so I'd expect the oldest to play first. That's how it works on FiOS no matter the content.


And I could argue that if you have a folder of, say, Baltimore Oriole games, the newest is likely to be the one of most interest, since you probably already know the outcome of anything but the most recent game (unless you are VERY good at avoiding spoilers).


----------



## Diana Collins (Aug 21, 2002)

mtnagel said:


> My Roamio OTA got the CEC option. I used it this morning and it was pretty cool. I could see using it in the morning as I get ready for work.


A good first step. Now they need an option to send volume control to the Tivo via RF or Bluetooth and then send that through CEC. That would eliminate most needs for remote extenders/IR repeaters.


----------



## Tony_T (Nov 2, 2017)

I had one series not play in correct order when hitting Play on the folder. Order was correct in the folder. Couldn't figure out why.


----------



## krkaufman (Nov 25, 2003)

JoeKustra said:


> Seems to be consistent: when taking my Roamio out of Standby I lose network connectivity with Apps. However, it passes the internet diagnostics. Cure, so far, is to restart the box.


The UI Refresh remote sequence seemed to help with this sort of hiccup in the recent past, IIRC.

The* "UI Refresh"* remote button sequence, starting from TiVo Central/TiVo Home:

Thumbs Down
Thumbs Up
Play
Play​


----------



## JoeKustra (Dec 7, 2012)

krkaufman said:


> The UI Refresh remote sequence seemed to help with this sort of hiccup in the recent past, IIRC.


That works. I have been keeping the TE4 box in Standby for (since I got it) and never had this.

I got it last BF.


----------



## krkaufman (Nov 25, 2003)

TonyD79 said:


> The default search is still the spell it out, so, no. Spell it out is more intuitive for the casual user.


Right, but we're just talking about the starting position for the cursor/highlighting.

Currently, the starting position is "A" ... so all searches not starting with "A" would require the user to navigate to the correct first letter for their search anyway, or those wanting to use the T9 feature to navigate up to the Search box.

So having the initial focus/highlight on the Search box would only inconvenience those whose search term begins with "A" and would prefer using the virtual keyboard rather than the T9 feature.

Also, in complete agreement, it is considerably more intuitive for a user to navigate the cursor to the letters required for their search than knowing that they would first need to highlight the Search box for the T9 feature to activate.


(edit: submitted to Shoop on FB)


----------



## TonyD79 (Jan 4, 2002)

I disagree. Putting it in the search box changes the default search to the T9 search which is less intuitive for casual users. They would have to arrow down to do a “regular” search. The T9 is an advanced capability. And one I don’t always intend to use, actually as I have to think for the mapping. It also seems slower. 

You have to start the cursor somewhere.


----------



## krkaufman (Nov 25, 2003)

TonyD79 said:


> They would have to arrow down to do a "regular" search.


Yes, but what is the difference between "arrowing down" and "arrowing away from 'A'" to begin entering the search string* - and, as you said, navigating to select specific letters is intuitive.

(* Putting aside those searching for the latest episode of "AAA Travel Guide" from the Travel Channel.)


----------



## TonyD79 (Jan 4, 2002)

krkaufman said:


> Yes, but what is the difference between "arrowing down" and "arrowing away from 'A'" to begin entering the search string* - and, as you said, navigating to select specific letters is intuitive.
> 
> (* Putting aside those searching for the latest episode of "AAA Travel Guide" from the Travel Channel.)


The difference is which do you want to be the default. The answer is the one that is more intuitive to the average user. And that would be the type of search that everyone uses and is clear and obvious. Which is what they did.


----------



## modnar (Oct 15, 2000)

I wish my Roamio Pro would hurry up and get this update. I've had the D402 error with Vox for a year with just a few short-lived successful attempts earlier this summer.


----------



## Furmaniac (Apr 3, 2018)

Rob Helmerichs said:


> Just hit the record button...


Doesn't work for me!

I have to hold down skip ahead / back / up to delete / OK.


----------



## Furmaniac (Apr 3, 2018)

Yamboo31 said:


> Anyway to get back the option to delete the episode, instead of playing the next, after watching it?


Yes... back button.


----------



## Rob Helmerichs (Oct 17, 2000)

Furmaniac said:


> Doesn't work for me!
> 
> I have to hold down skip ahead / back / up to delete / OK.


Was it recording at the time? Because it always works for me!


----------



## Furmaniac (Apr 3, 2018)

krkaufman said:


> Yes, but what is the difference between "arrowing down" and "arrowing away from 'A'" to begin entering the search string* - and, as you said, navigating to select specific letters is intuitive.
> 
> (* Putting aside those searching for the latest episode of "AAA Travel Guide" from the Travel Channel.)


TiVo did not do two things they should have done:
1) Allow use of the Vox microphone in the search box instead of this T9 stuff. Whatever you say into the mic would be searched with the list of results appearing on the screen when you let go of the microphone button. (Makes sense to me!)
2) Include the new search method into the Wishlist search fields (whether it would be the T9 or my suggested Vox search).


----------



## Furmaniac (Apr 3, 2018)

Rob Helmerichs said:


> Was it recording at the time? Because it always works for me!


I'll have to try it again


----------



## krkaufman (Nov 25, 2003)

Furmaniac said:


> TiVo did not do two things they should have done:
> 1) Allow use of the Vox microphone in the search box instead of this T9 stuff. Whatever you say into the mic would be searched with the list of results appearing on the screen when you let go of the microphone button. (Makes sense to me!)
> 2) Include the new search method into the Wishlist search fields (whether it would be the T9 or my suggested Vox search).


Yeah, both would be worthwhile additions, but the T9 mechanism is a good start. The glass is 1/3 full.

I thought they could also have allowed the user to select one of the T9-generated text substrings as the basis for a Wishlist, the same as is allowed for the explicit strings entered on the Search box.


----------



## samccfl99 (Sep 7, 2013)

tivoknucklehead said:


> have they fixed the annoying bug of trying to pause a live show being recorded, going back in and it not resuming where it left off?


Well I came back for a hot SECOND. This post is very amusing to me...

Shall I go over the "rules" on this "problem"? I think not...

I bet you thought I would. Believe me, I am tempted...but NAW...

OK, Hint: (on TE3) Get out of the recording with the Live Button...It works sometimes that way...but don't be "near" the end (forget about on a Mini...that's a real crapshoot)!

It does sound like someone is "trying"...Just like they tried to modify the Android App (they actually did get the resume point on that problem _better_!)

*HAPPY HOLIDAYS ALL!!! (color for you, JOE!)*


----------



## Furmaniac (Apr 3, 2018)

krkaufman said:


> Yeah, both would be worthwhile additions, but the T9 mechanism is a good start. The glass is 1/3 full.
> 
> I thought they could also have allowed the user to select one of the T9-generated text substrings as the basis for a Wishlist, the same as is allowed for the explicit strings entered on the Search box.


? Isn't that what I said in #2 ?


----------



## krkaufman (Nov 25, 2003)

Furmaniac said:


> ? Isn't that what I said in #2 ?


I can't offer an opinion on what you perceive from each statement.


----------



## tivoknucklehead (Dec 12, 2002)

samccfl99 said:


> Well I came back for a hot SECOND. This post is very amusing to me...
> 
> Shall I go over the "rules" on this "problem"? I think not...
> 
> ...


no clue what your point is. this is a bug and it sucks


----------



## mtnagel (Nov 15, 2003)

So is this due to CEC or did I just not know this existed before? While I'm on another input, if I press play, it changes the input to the one my Tivo Roamio is connected to. It even starts playing if I had something pauses. 

Regardless of how it happened, I love it! With my Samsung TV, if I'm using my Chromecast, it takes like 10 presses of the input button to get to my Tivo input. Now it only takes 1 press (and 2 presses to get back to the chromecast), which is awesome. This makes watching football on both inputs and switching back and forth much easier than before.


----------



## JACKASTOR (May 26, 2011)

Anyone having a reboot with vox mic when pressed twice? I cant get vox to work with this update.


----------



## The Merg (Dec 2, 2007)

I am liking the continuous play ability for episodes that are in a folder. It is even nice to be able to just highlight a folder and select Play and have it play episodes in the folder. I am finding though that when the folder only has one episode that hitting the Play button does not always seem to work. Is anyone else noticing that?

Thanks,
Merg


----------



## tim_m (Mar 8, 2017)

The Merg said:


> I am liking the continuous play ability for episodes that are in a folder. It is even nice to be able to just highlight a folder and select Play and have it play episodes in the folder. I am finding though that when the folder only has one episode that hitting the Play button does not always seem to work. Is anyone else noticing that?
> 
> Thanks,
> Merg


Yes I am seeing that too. I'm also noticing you have to press a button twice before it'll do the requested action


----------



## mtnagel (Nov 15, 2003)

The Merg said:


> I am liking the continuous play ability for episodes that are in a folder. It is even nice to be able to just highlight a folder and select Play and have it play episodes in the folder. I am finding though that when the folder only has one episode that hitting the Play button does not always seem to work. Is anyone else noticing that?
> 
> Thanks,
> Merg


Yes. This...


tim_m said:


> Yes I am seeing that too. I'm also noticing you have to press a button twice before it'll do the requested action


----------



## JSearfoss (Nov 17, 2008)

tim_m said:


> I'm also noticing you have to press a button twice before it'll do the requested action


I'm noticing this big time since this update.


----------



## leiff (Aug 24, 2005)

mrizzo80 said:


> If I drill into a show and go to "Upcoming", shouldn't the list of future episodes exclude channels I have deleted from the Guide? I'm seeing SD/HD channels in there, even though I have the SD channels hidden.


same here. Problem only cropped up since update


----------



## Megamind (Feb 18, 2013)

The Merg said:


> Is anyone else noticing that?


Yes, and as yet I haven't figured out why certain shows work this way and others not. But I haven't spent much time on it either.


----------



## TonyD79 (Jan 4, 2002)

I’ve seen it when returning to the shows list. From places like drilling into the episodes list. Or coming back from watching a show.


----------



## Rob Helmerichs (Oct 17, 2000)

TonyD79 said:


> I've seen it when returning to the shows list. From places like drilling into the episodes list. Or coming back from watching a show.


Yeah, once you've gone into a folder you can't play cleanly from the folder list until you've exited the menu system altogether to live TV and started fresh.


----------



## Megamind (Feb 18, 2013)

Rob Helmerichs said:


> Yeah, once you've gone into a folder you can't play cleanly from the folder list until you've exited the menu system altogether to live TV and started fresh.


Ah, that makes sense (even if it shouldn't!) ... I'll give it a try tonight.


----------



## ke3ju (Jan 5, 2004)

The Merg said:


> I am liking the continuous play ability for episodes that are in a folder. It is even nice to be able to just highlight a folder and select Play and have it play episodes in the folder. I am finding though that when the folder only has one episode that hitting the Play button does not always seem to work. Is anyone else noticing that?
> 
> Thanks,
> Merg


Not just the play button, I'm finding I have to hit any button twice. Almost like the first press wakes the remote, and then it works after that.


----------



## The Merg (Dec 2, 2007)

Okay, so I am trying out the HDMI-CEC functionality and got it turned on and working on my Roamio Pro. I noticed that there is no setting for it on the Mini. Does the Mini not have that functionality?

Thanks,
Merg


----------



## JoeKustra (Dec 7, 2012)

The Merg said:


> Okay, so I am trying out the HDMI-CEC functionality and got it turned on and working on my Roamio Pro. I noticed that there is no setting for it on the Mini. Does the Mini not have that functionality?
> Thanks, Merg


Nope: Bolt HDMI-CEC support?


----------



## modnar (Oct 15, 2000)

Is there any way to get this early? I bought a VOX remote a year ago and have had D402 errors anytime I try to use VOX except for a few times this summer.


----------



## Yamboo31 (Nov 23, 2016)

Tony_T said:


> AFAIK, It's an either/or with autoplay. Before the next episode starts you can hit the back button and delete, but that cancels the start of the next episode


I Discovered that if you press the "clear" button instead of select, it will delete it.


----------



## Tony_T (Nov 2, 2017)

Yamboo31 said:


> I Discovered that if you press the "clear" button instead of select, it will delete it.


Doesn't work for me. "clear" pop's up the delete box for me (same as the back key), and deleting the episode puts me to the show's menu, but does not automatically play next episode.


----------



## modnar (Oct 15, 2000)

Has anyone received this update lately? I'm still waiting.


----------



## JoeKustra (Dec 7, 2012)

modnar said:


> Has anyone received this update lately? I'm still waiting.


What software version are you running?


----------



## modnar (Oct 15, 2000)

JoeKustra said:


> What software version are you running?


21.8.2


----------



## Tony_T (Nov 2, 2017)

New update with fixed IFTTT AutoSKIP expected mid to late next week.


----------



## Phil_C (Oct 28, 2011)

ke3ju said:


> Not just the play button, I'm finding I have to hit any button twice. Almost like the first press wakes the remote, and then it works after that.


If you hit the Info button while watching live TV or a recording, then again to clear the screen (or do nothing until it clears itself), your next press of ANY button will fail. There are other intermittent occurrences, but I can't keep track of them.

It's getting really annoying.


----------



## ke3ju (Jan 5, 2004)

Phil_C said:


> If you hit the Info button while watching live TV or a recording, then again to clear the screen (or do nothing until it clears itself), your next press of ANY button will fail. There are other intermittent occurrences, but I can't keep track of them.
> 
> It's getting really annoying.


Agreed.


----------

